# All tests done (I think) what next? No one has told us anything :(



## hometownunicorn (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello everyone

I am new to this site *waves*. We have been trying to conceive for 2 years (We are both 34) we went to the docs last August and I have had blood tests, chlamydia test, ultrasound and my other half had his sperm test. Everything came back within normal range - as far as I am aware!!  No one has talked us though any tests yet.  We then got referred to Queen Charlotte's so in April we went along for our first consultation where they requested another ultrasound and the HSG, I have now had both of these tests and our 2nd appt with the consultant is booked for next week.  What happens next?  Will they go through every test and explain the results to us?  I literally have no idea what is going on! What are the next tests to expect? Will the consultant prescribe Chlomid straight away and will they put us on the waiting list for IVF?  Soz for all the questions, it's just that no-one has told us anything  
Thanks in advance for your help, amyx


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey
Welcome to FF, this place is amazing. It's definitely helped and supported me. 
The consultant will probably discuss your results and treatment options then maybe start you on first line treatment dependant on what that is for yourselves. This is only going on my own past experience. 
Lx


----------



## caro226 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi, welcome to FF, you'll find loads of help and support here 

Sorry to hear you've been TTC for 2 years.  
Hopefully at your next appointment they will explain all the test results - one suggestion would be to make sure they talk you through the details of all the results. My GP (different to the consultant I realise) told me that I was 'ovulating fine' but when I saw what the results actually were even I could tell that they weren't right - unfortunately not every doctor is an expert in fertility.

You don't mention being offered a laparoscopy - this is a minor procedure done under a general anaesthetic where they put a camera inside your abdomen to look for things like endometriosis - might be worth a discussion about having this done before considering taking clomid? I did it the other way round which was a mistake in retrospect as it turned out I did have endometriosis.

Good luck,
Cx


----------



## hometownunicorn (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you very much ladies - I am trying not to get too excited about the appointment - I just really want to know what all the tests means and what the next steps are.  I just hope that we can start some sort of treatment soon so we can get the ball rolling!  Every month seems like another wasted one if you know what I mean!  I just wish our GP had been more helpful or that at our last appt with the consultant they had even had our tests on the system (nothing had been sent through from the GPs Grrrr!) - Hard to stay positive but I am glad I have joined this forum so I can talk to other people taht are going through the same things.  It really does seem like everyone is having babies left right and centre and when you talk to friends they just had to look at the partner and boom - pregnant!  I just have to keep thinking that our time will come and when it does it will be the most amazing thing and that we will never take it for granted and will be a very longed for loved lil dude! xxx


----------



## emyfraser (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi

I'm pretty much exactly in your situation - new to this site and wondering what's next after all of the tests!  
After my first appointment with the consultant (where it was finally completely identified that I have PCOS) I was sent for an HSG and 8 weeks of urine hormone testing, as well as getting another MMR because mine wore off. 
I've got my second appointment with the specialist in 2 weeks (originally meant to be yesterday but they moved it :/ ) so I hope you update this thread about how your second appointment goes and if you are put on Clomid! 

As you've been trying to 2 years I think there's a possibility they'll put you on the IVF waiting list - at least, in Edinburgh you go on the waiting list after 2 years, or so my Dr told me.


----------



## hometownunicorn (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey, just thought i would update you on our 2nd appointment with the consultant.  After giving her all our results she wrote a few numbers down and then said that we were missing our hep b&c blood test results and then just stared at us.  So we were like they must have been done blah blah and then she kept staring at us and so then we were like 'What is happening'! What do the other tests mean? Does not having the hep blood test results hold everything up for another 3 months again?!  She finally started talking to us and went onto explain how IVF works and that would be our next step.  We were both sitting their gobsmacked!  After asking her more questions (why don't they talk you through anything!!! grrr) we found out that my FSH level is 10.5 which is high and that clomid wouldn't work and no point in ICSI and so straight to IVF.  So we left feeling shocked, nervous but excited.  We have then been googling what FSH means and so now I will maybe try acupuncture and other things to try and get it down.  What I can't believe is that these consultants do not explain or tell you anything!  I do understand that we are really lucky that nothing else appears to be wrong and that Hamersmith except patients with FSH levels up to 15 - so we can go straight into it.  Anyway bit of a rant there!  Would love to hear from anyone else with a high FSH level and what you have taken to try and get it down?  Thanks again Amyx


----------



## emyfraser (Mar 10, 2014)

That seems really weird.  Did they not have your FSH levels before your first appointment with the consultant?  Have they tested your AMH?
It's so weird how different the procedure is across the UK.

Do you have to go on a waiting list for the IVF?


----------



## hometownunicorn (Jun 25, 2014)

hey emy - when we went to our first appointment none of my tests had been transferred fromour doctor's system to the hospital system so the consultant couldn't talk us through those but she requested another ultrasound and the HSG for me.  (this was in april '14) They then scheduled the 2nd appt for July i obv went for the ultrasound and HSG in-between.  The bloods were taken last sept and no one said anything about the high FSH.  It is just a little shocking to go from sort of nothing to being referred for IVF.  We literally have the coordination appt in 3 weeks time.  Don't get me wrong I feel so lucky but it seems really quick, i was expecting more tests and maybe clomid


----------



## emyfraser (Mar 10, 2014)

Well, really great that your IVF appt is so quick! Loads of luck heading your way xx


----------



## Londonkitty (Feb 26, 2014)

Welcome! You've come to the right place as you'll learn more here than you will with your consultant and will be able to go armed with questions based on what you read here. I'm surprised they didn't mention your AMH and antral follicle count as at my centre they look at these as well as FSH. I actually asked about my FSH at my last appointment because I noticed it had gone up quite a lot from my first blood test pre IUI to my ore IVF blood test and the consultant said FSH can vary hugely from one mknth to the next and they don't really know why. As a result they don't look purely at that. And as for the laparotomy, it has been in the news just this week that a recent research study found it didn't make any difference if you had it and they were suggesting it shouldn't be routinely used in infertility. 

Good luck with your IVF. You are lucky the is no waiting list and you can get the ball moving quite quickly. If you feel it is going too fast don't feel you have to start immediately. Talk to your clinical nurse specialist when you meet them and see if you can delay it by a. Into if you need to get your head around everything. Xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

We had loads of tests done at our GP's but by the time we went to the clinic, we had to redo every test with them. Don't know if the results hadn't come through or you have to have them done within a certain timescale of treatment happening.

Because we knew we had male factor, we always knew we'd be straignt into icsi. It's certainly worth doing some rearch here on FF to see that your treatment will entail - then you can go into your next appointment well clued up, and ask any further questions you need answering. - here are some links to 
ivf: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0 
icsi: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=31.0 
and IUI: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=7.0

and anything the lovely ladies can help with here - please shout x
Sheila


----------

